# Kentucky Jody gets Squirrel Champion & Bench Champion Ti



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Hello Folks:

I just returned from the American Feist Breeders Association event in Nova, Ohio. There was a squirrel hunt, bench show and treeing contest.

I entered our dog, Kentucky Jody in the squirrel hunt and bench show. We had a good day and Jody won 1st Place in the Open Class (those dogs not currently holding a title) as well as Best Female and Overall Best of Show in the bench show.

It made it worth the drive as it qualified Jody for her Squirrel Champion and Bench Champion titles.

Thanks for lookin',

-Marc


----------

